# Thoughts on a puppy party...



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Not sure how many members are around that come to my puppy party, but I thought I'd ask here before saying something on Facebook.

2017 seems like a busy year, but if it's feasible for everyone, I'll do it.

At this time, I'm still planning on going to the Nationals in April and then I will be away on a trip June 3rd to the 10th.

So if we were to have this party....I guess it would have to be the end of May or the middle of June.

...your thoughts...please..


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I could possibly come middle of June but not May as I will be out of the country. Please don't take that into consideration---just plan for what is best for the majority, if you go through w/it. I won't make Nationals this year either, as I will be in Greece when that happens. It sounds like an exotic holiday but it is just work, work, work! Poor me.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You know me. I'd definitely come but I'll be in France in May. June would be perfect for us...as usual!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey Pat,

I actually will be in NY for my nephew's graduation from law school around then-I assume it's then. I'm still waiting to get the date. If we are there at the time you set for your party, I'd love to go!

xo
Kim


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Actually, I think June would be better.....for the weather. It's just getting close to the rental season. If we start this now, perhaps everyone can find a place to stay...


The rentals usually cost less in pre-season. :thumbsup:

Well - there's June 17th and June 24th. (Saturday's) Sandi, being that you would be the "Guest of Honor" you choose which would be better for you.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I wish I could come but with starting the new job it is doubtful! One day!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

mdbflorida said:


> I wish I could come but with starting the new job it is doubtful! One day!


That would be so cool if you could come!!!! ...if not this year...maybe next year...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I would like to come. I won't be going to Nationals, but I would like to see the east coast again. If I come Taylor and Beamer's mom may come with me.:chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Actually, I think June would be better.....for the weather. It's just getting close to the rental season. If we start this now, perhaps everyone can find a place to stay...
> 
> 
> The rentals usually cost less in pre-season. :thumbsup:
> ...


:blush::blush:
Pat, I am flattered (& appreciative) of your remarks. . . . but I am reminded that "flattery is like a fine perfume, it should be sniffed & not swallowed!" :smrofl::smrofl:
I love you so much.
I still say "see when the most people can come & I will find my way to you, God willing." I will even try to come from Europe if we are still there. I would even sleep in a tent if I needed to, as long as there were no spiders. :HistericalSmiley: Sylie could ---- (move) them all before I get there!
I would probably only bring one dog, a bottle of champagne and my sense of humor---which my dd says is "quirky" (and she may just be right)! 
I am already getting excited. Let's make it happen!:chili::chili:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Where would be the best place to fly in to Pat? It sounds like so much fun, but I struggle with traveling alone a bit. It would be worth a little stress to enjoy everyone's company and furbabies though


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sylie said:


> I would like to come. I won't be going to Nationals, but I would like to see the east coast again. If I come Taylor and Beamer's mom may come with me.:chili:


This would be GREAT!! I hope it all works out!! :aktion033::aktion033:



edelweiss said:


> :blush::blush:
> Pat, I am flattered (& appreciative) of your remarks. . . . but I am reminded that "flattery is like a fine perfume, it should be sniffed & not swallowed!" :smrofl::smrofl:
> I love you so much.
> I still say "see when the most people can come & I will find my way to you, God willing." I will even try to come from Europe if we are still there. I would even sleep in a tent if I needed to, as long as there were no spiders. :HistericalSmiley: Sylie could ---- (move) them all before I get there!
> ...


Well, the weather in May can be "iffy" but it will be warm in June for sure. I understand that it would be hard for you, but if we could pull this off...it would be so cool!! You would stay here at my house (I have one guest bedroom)

....and of course room for air mattresses for anyone who wants to flop here.



lydiatug said:


> Where would be the best place to fly in to Pat? It sounds like so much fun, but I struggle with traveling alone a bit. It would be worth a little stress to enjoy everyone's company and furbabies though


The very BEST airport would be Atlantic City...but it's so small, you'd never find a flight there. Philadelphia (PHL) is the next best one...we can work on getting you to and from there.... (it's a 2 hour ride). But we've done it before...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I would like to come again.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

lacie's mom said:


> i would like to come again.


great!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I would like to come to one of your parties! It sounds like so much fun. Just not sure if this year will work.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

What ever you decide I will be there if nothing happens to me, like ending up in the hosp. again.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - I'd lean more towards June 10th or 17th (tho maybe you have something on the 10th) so that it won't be too hot. You know how it can get. And the earlier it is in June the better chances of getting places to stay. JMO, whatever works for others.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That would be awesome...If I can pull it off, I will!

The very BEST airport would be Atlantic City...but it's so small, you'd never find a flight there. Philadelphia (PHL) is the next best one...we can work on getting you to and from there.... (it's a 2 hour ride). But we've done it before...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I would love to come visit again Pat and any date would work, as for weather in May. ANY weather in May there is better than here, so that makes no difference to me. 
I say Yay! great news about the party and thank you for the invite!

the nationals are in Orlando right?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Brenda - Nationls are in Ashville, North Carolina this year.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Brenda - Nationls are in Ashville, North Carolina this year.



Oh that's interesting! thanks Lynn, I thought something was in Orlando though or was that this 2016?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maglily said:


> Oh that's interesting! thanks Lynn, I thought something was in Orlando though or was that this 2016?


Brenda - Eukanuba tho I think a different name this year, takes place in Orlando and just happened in December. Maybe that's what you were thinking. We did have Nationals in Orlando a few years ago too.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Pat - I'd lean more towards June 10th or 17th (tho maybe you have something on the 10th) so that it won't be too hot. You know how it can get. And the earlier it is in June the better chances of getting places to stay. JMO, whatever works for others.


I will be returning from Grand Cayman on June 10th. So that date is out for sure. but the following Saturday is ok...the 17th.

So, that's the date...OK? I'll mention it on FB soon....


----------

